# Advice Needed: GTR 2017 vs 911 Turbo S 2017



## Jasonkkl (Jul 19, 2016)

Hi All. 

Really need some advice or maybe just some reassurance. So I put down an order on a new GTR in August but recently I have had second thoughts. Having seen a 911on the streets I thought I would check it out online and was quite impressed with the reviews, so much so I decided to book a test drive next week. 
I really don't know what to do. 

Finance wise if I was to get the gtr it would be in cash which is a plus and on finance at 6%apr with a £70k deposit for the 911. With the depreciation and the interest on the loan I would be taking a bigger hit if I were to choose the 911.

Image wise: I know the 911 is more prestigious but it is double the cost of a gtr but gtrs do have the bad boy racer image. 

Iam looking to keep what ever car I choose stock, for around 3 years then sell. It will l be my daily and Won't be tracking it. 

Delivery dates: Jan for gtr and April for 911 I am quite impatient and as you can guess change my mind often. 

Any advice/reassurance would be much appreciated.


----------



## maxkirk (Dec 18, 2012)

If you're asking on this forum, I would say your mind is already made up...stick with the GTR.

It's a bit like walking into a room of alcoholics and asking if you should have a drink :chuckle:

Not only that but your logic above also dictates stick with the GTR. It's half the cost, no finance necessary, and arriving 3 months earlier.


----------



## rob2005 (Apr 26, 2015)

The Porsche is a superb machine and I've recently been in one and it blew me away. 
In every sense its a better car and a much more refined machine again in every way over a GTR. Newer technology and the recent video of someone launching it 20+ times in a row is impressive. 

Porsche will also treat you better than Nissan will, If the man maths makes sense i'd be in the Turbo S any day of the week. 

I love my GTR but the 991 Turbo S is increadible!


----------



## terry lloyd (Feb 12, 2014)

I was tempted by a 991 non turbo PDK - think they are 400hp - im not that rich and dont do car finance - looked really nice with factory areo kit and inside looked a lot better place than a gtr even the new one imo


----------



## cormeist (Jan 2, 2013)

I have been there and done it, when it comes to the thinking you are currently doing... GTR just DOES everything that the 911 will do.

negatives to the GTR... it weights more..

991 Turbo S, great car, looks awesoem in the 991, BUT its alot of money and i know that i would get bored easy with one, yeah you could tune it, but come on... its a Porsche and i would be worried that the warrenty would be void if tuned!

Do yourself a favour, buy a GTR, tune it, get a Litchfield Warranty, and enjoy the thing.

Plus i couldn't sleep at night knowing i owe that much finance and a wacking great deposit is in the car!!


----------



## borat52 (Jan 29, 2006)

I think saying the Porsche is better in every sense is a little bit over enthusiastic I would say.

The GTR will lap as quick as the porsche, they are roughly the same weight so they'll both eat tyres, brakes and fuel at the same rate which means they are tied on the performance front.

GTR is much cheaper and proven to tune, so if you wanted more performance the GTR is the winner.

In terms of brand prestige, the porsche easily wins.

In terms of interior quality, I really think people give Porsche too much credit for this. Go and sit in a gen 1 997 these days and it feels very ordinary, to me at least.

The latest GTR isn't a million miles away from a 911 (albeit I haven't sat in the latest 911)

Price / depreciation wise even if you decide the Porsche is the winner on all other counts, if money is even a consideration then pick the GTR.

I can understand why people would choose the Porsche, just make sure you understand your not actually getting an extra £70k of car.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

maxkirk said:


> It's a bit like walking into a room of alcoholics and asking if you should have a drink :chuckle:


Instead he's visited our forum which is full of alcoholics and asked the question here:chuckle:



I really think the only way of telling what the better car is for you is to take both cars out on a decent test drive. It will come down to which car suits your driving style as they will be very different from each other.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Jasonkkl said:


> Image wise: I know the 911 is more prestigious but it is double the cost of a gtr but gtrs do have the bad boy racer image.




Lol have they?

Like every marque of car there will always be someone that puts across the wrong image.


----------



## maxkirk (Dec 18, 2012)

Jasonkkl said:


> Image wise: I know the 911 is more prestigious but it is double the cost of a gtr but gtrs do have the bad boy racer image.


Just join the Battalion and embrace the bad boy racer image


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

I think you should get the Porsche. 
If you're asking advice on whether you should buy a Porsche even though you have ordered a Gtr then you're making a mistake.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

If you go and put 70k deposit into any car you need your head examining.


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

The Porsche is the better car and the gtr is great for the money. If money was no object the porsche all day long.


----------



## gtrsam (Oct 27, 2005)

If you have the funds its easy Porsche all the way , I have both an GTR and a GT2. 
Then on the other hand if I had the funds it would be Koenigsegg and a McLaren P1 as backup or maybe a Porsche 918.


----------



## borat52 (Jan 29, 2006)

gtrsam said:


> If you have the funds its easy Porsche all the way


As I said before I understand why people would choose the Porsche, but what objectively makes the Porsche a much better car, badge and looks aside?


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

borat52 said:


> As I said before I understand why people would choose the Porsche, but what objectively makes the Porsche a much better car, badge and looks aside?


It's performance for a start.


----------



## DocT (Dec 17, 2014)

GTRNICK said:


> It's performance for a start.


That and the comfort/ability to be a daily are the only plusses I give the Porsche. Also the performance seems to come at the cost of involvement and feedback. The 991 TS has accurate steering but it's much lighter than the GTR, I love how the GTR wiggles it's hips when you power out of corners and gives you some feedback while shooting you out with torque at the front wheels. The 991 feels completely benign in comparison.

Don't get me wrong, I think the 991 is a much more "resolved" all around car and if I had to have one car to be a daily as well as a fun car it'd be near the top of my shopping list however it doesn't feel the force of nature a GTR (especially tuned). 

I bought a GTR and a Range Rover instead of buying a 991 TS as an all rounder, it cost me pretty much the a little more than buying a 991 TS but honestly the GTR puts a bigger smile on my face.


----------



## borat52 (Jan 29, 2006)

GTRNICK said:


> It's performance for a start.


Out of the box the Porsche is very marginally quicker both in a straight line and round a circuit. I think it's reported to do the ring in 7.18 and a GTR will do it in 7.19. That seems to pan out on other circuits they've both been on too.

Stage 4 a GTR and I doubt there would be anything at all in it.

I don't think it stacks up as an obvious choice on performance to the extent made out here.

Comfort and being able to live with it as a daily yes, but then show me someone who's willing to park a £140k car they've bought on finance in Tesco car park without worrying about it or being thoroughly P'd off when it gets a parking ding / scrape.

If they were the same price the Porsche wins, at almost double the price it's not even a question for me, and that's not just due to a personal affordability situation. 

It's akin to saying you'll add a cupboard to my house for double the price.


----------



## Mr.B (Feb 18, 2016)

Question: Is the Porsche worth twice as much as the GTR?

Answer: No.

Buy the GTR, uprate the suspension, tune it, beat Porsche's and save £70K.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

You mention keeping the. At standard, but for the completeness of information on this thread, it's worth pointing out that the gtr engine is far more responsive to tuning than the Porsche.

Remapping along can yield massive gains whereas the Porsche lump really doesn't like to give up much extra at all.


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

I recently took the Carrera 4s 3.8 PDK (15 plate) out on a test drive and the car was horrific, it was cramped inside, looked like every other Porsche on the road, numb to drive, the car was a good cruiser but lacked any urgency or feel of fun when you slammed your foot in to the floor to go hard.... or join a motorway. 

The Porsche interior was nice but you needed T-Rex arms to use the active exhaust and sports buttons, I'm 6'3 and 17.5st so it was snug and I felt the buttons were designed for thalidomide in mind! 

The car was very quite and then you put the active exhaust on and sports mode (which does some bonky sound diversion from the engine in to the cabin) making it too loud to hold a conversation which makes it absolutely no better than a tuned GTR which is also obnoxious. 

The gearbox in the Porsche though was amazing even if it did want to do it's own thing a lot of the time, so smoooooth and quick.

for me it wasn't 70K better than my GTR and when I got back in to My GTR and ripped up the road I knew the Porsche wasn't right. 

The Porsche is only prestigious if you know your Porsches, they all look the same, the roads are full of them, nobody gets excited seeing a Porsche (with the exception of gold digging tramps who will think you're loaded), EVERYBODY get's excited seeing a GTR..... It's not some full fat version of a skimmed car, there is only one R35!!

Well that's my bit done


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

as above have said.. great car.. sublime in many ways. but having been in one and the new GT3 there is no way on earth it is worth double the money... not a chance.
the rear wheel steering is just appalling, as is the electric steering. my mate sold his after just 3 months.. and he is a big Porsche fan, but he hated it. said they had ruined it by dialling out all the fun, feel and drama

also,. the depreciation is eye watering, as is the service costs... it costs £100 to have piss in a Porsche dealership ! lol

the GTR is more practical IMO. being bigger on the inside and more boot an storage space generally.
it can be serviced anywhere, as people are not so anal about MSH. its much more easily modified, cheaper to run, cheaper to insure, etc etc...

buy a new GTR, and with the spare cash, buy the last Gen Turbo, if you feel you need to scratch that itch... its a better "drivers car".


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

^ scrap all that advice.... buy the Porsche.

it will keep the GTR`s more rare and prestigious.... :thumbsup:


----------



## borat52 (Jan 29, 2006)

Here's an interesting question, apples and pears I know but it's a bit of fun nonetheless.

MY17 Nismo or 911 Turbo S, which would you buy if your spending your own money?


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

Nismo all day long, won't loose nearly as much money over time.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

I do agree with that.

Stealth's main point to me is that the GT-R is the one and only. It's not the full fat version of a common or garden mild sports car.


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

Adamantium said:


> I do agree with that.
> 
> Stealth's main point to me is that the GT-R is the one and only. It's not the full fat version of a common or garden mild sports car.


That's exactly my point buddy  

Even Porsche isn't exempt from this, you can actually buy the Carrera 2 & 4 with the factory fit wide body turbo kit....... I mean meh.

you can't make any other car look like a GT-R, some have tried in all honesty but pftttt never even come close as they don't have some ropey little 2L to base their "build" on


----------



## sidepipe (Jan 27, 2010)

Not sure how you can really compare a GT-R with a car nearly twice the price - the fact that actually you can says something!

People talk about image... but ask yourself which of the two is more likely to get let out into traffic, or which is more likely to be spitefully keyed in a car park :chairshot


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

nick the tubman said:


> also,. the depreciation is eye watering, as is the service costs... it costs £100 to have piss in a Porsche dealership ! lol



I've always used their forecourt


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

Stealth69 said:


> Nismo all day long, won't loose nearly as much money over time.


Yes this a good point. But a lot harder to sell as there doesn't seem to be that much demand for them.


----------



## gtrsam (Oct 27, 2005)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uv8z7inZKpU
Summaries it quite well  why you choose Bettle over the Datsun .
You can use the LC over and over again.
Less problems with transcooling, engine oil cooling etc. and it should of course be better since its a "little" bit more expensive.


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

gtrsam said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uv8z7inZKpU
> Summaries it quite well  why you choose Bettle over the Datsun .
> You can use the LC over and over again.
> Less problems with transcooling, engine oil cooling etc. and it should of course be better since its a "little" bit more expensive.


£60k extra so that you can launch the car more often? Or to have better transmission or engine cooling?

It's not cheap to upgrade the gearbox, add a transmission cooler and intercooler etc. to a GTR but it's not £60k!


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

gtrsam said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uv8z7inZKpU
> Summaries it quite well  why you choose Bettle over the Datsun .
> You can use the LC over and over again.
> Less problems with transcooling, engine oil cooling etc. and it should of course be better since its a "little" bit more expensive.


Launch it over and over again is of zero use, when the hell would you ever use that? It's just a show of the engineering but for the amount of launching you would ever do and the frequency the Datsun is more than sufficient....... I mean how often do you launch, stop, launch, stop in real life........ never 

The cooling on the GT-R is perfectly capable as a daily runner, if you're chucking it on track then you'd look at the trans cooler for a grand or so, not 60 lol


----------



## Katsura (May 30, 2016)

If it is image you are a little concerned about, forget it.

I used to have 2 Maseratis, went into a Bentley Supersport, and now have the Nissan 2017 GTR. At first I was a little concerned going from a Bentley to a GTR, but I absolutely love it and you will be amazed with the amount of Street Cred you get.

I tend to change cars every 2 to 3 years, this car is epic... so much fun!


----------



## gtrsam (Oct 27, 2005)

As I said before if funding is not a problem go Beetle, its a better car platform and more expensive IMHO. If you don't like it it's up to you I don't really care. I have both a Beetle and a Datsun and enjoy them both but there is a reason why the Beetle is more expensive and it's not only the badge. I have had a lot of different performance cars, different makes and don't really care. I just want to test as many as possible before I draw my last breath easy as that. If you want to stay with GTR is fine by me.


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

gtrsam said:


> As I said before if funding is not a problem go Beetle, its a better car platform and more expensive IMHO. If you don't like it it's up to you I don't really care. I have both a Beetle and a Datsun and enjoy them both but there is a reason why the Beetle is more expensive and it's not only the badge. I have had a lot of different performance cars, different makes and don't really care. I just want to test as many as possible before I draw my last breath easy as that. If you want to stay with GTR is fine by me.


If you have to borrow £70k then I think funding is a bit of a problem to be honest.


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

If you get the GTR, you won't look like a total ****ing nob


----------



## sidepipe (Jan 27, 2010)

Actually, one point I'd make. If you have £80k cash to buy a GT-R then don't... put it on finance ( assuming you can get a good deal. ) I personally took advantage of the 2.9% apr deal Nissan were offering on the MY17, so around 2% flat. You can easily make more than that with the cash and still keep it fairly liquid, so it's actually cheaper to finance than not.


----------



## Gavinsan (May 28, 2012)

Was contemplating a very similar decision OP recently and i decidied to go with the 991 carrera GTS 

A very good balance of amazing handling (superior in every sense compared to the GTR in my opinion ) great noise from N/A engine and superb brakes . The looks aesthetics are also for me far better.

Good luck whichever way you go both awesome performance cars


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

Lmfao handling better in every way hahahaga


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Stealth69 said:


> Lmfao handling better in every way hahahaga


I dont know about a turbo s but I drove AROUND a 991 GT3 while he was driving around someone else in a bend, he was astounded, as for my 996 T on coilovers and Super Corsas and 700hp the GTR kills it stone dead


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

WingedBeast1968 said:


> If you get the GTR, you won't look like a total ****ing nob


Get far more good attention in the GTR than my 996 Turbo did and that didnt look like your average 996 Turbo or get driven like one


----------



## paulg1979 (Aug 18, 2016)

I do love the Turbo S but just think they would be a little unnoticed. Don't stand out enough for me. I like the fact that the GTR stands out like a sore thumb.


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

Hmm this old chesnut again eh 
Of course you can buy and mod a GTR for alot less money and will get a car just (or almost  as fast for both straight line and track fun. You can easily mod the pork - it just tends to be a more expensive, although remaps giving 50-100bhp are not overly difficult to find, you will lose any OPC warranty though - both are bloody fast and can't be used balls out safely anywhere other than track really. 
TTS is faster stock than any stock GTR (except maybe Nismo, depending on how you want to rank track and straightline performance), you need a modded GTR to keep up with a new TTS. - so let's get that out of the way.

IMHO, having had and loved for 5 years a modded MY10 stg4, with good brake and suspension upgrades etc. and now having been dragged to the darkside by youngbob and got a 991.2 TTS this is how I now see it.

The GTR will hold value better proportionately. Although don't think you will get all your mod money back on resale. I probably wrote off around 30K with depreciation and mod no return in 5 years which is a very good ownership proposition for such a performance car. I suspect my 991.2TTS will realistically do that in two to three years. 
The initial investment isn't too bad if you've cash that is attracting f'all interest in a sh*t bank account.

Anyway moving on.
GTR is bigger and heavier and you notice it both in track dynamics, road and DD use. Depending on tyres etc it ranges from tramilining scary in the wet on run flat options to a bit squidgy on MPSS.
The pork rides and handles really nicely. It can turn from pootler to monster just as quick as the GTR can...it does pootling sooo much better though. It struggles less front splitter wise over speed bumps and kerb parking - even without axle lift.

The GTR has more space in it, not so much for passengers (there's not alot in it really), but for boot space the GTR creams it. Even when you fold down the rear seats in the porker.

I was amazed at how good the pork PDK is now, through manual to sport+ auto. It is much better than my GTR was. We have a CaymanS pdk (987) and the pdk sucks comparatively imo.

The pork interior is much superior, the quality of parts, finish, ergonomics etc is naturally better being nearly 8 years newer tech. 
When simply pootling you could be in any good german saloon cockpit. We've Carbon Buckets fitted as no cost option and they are far superior to the GTR standard ones (at least to MY15) when pressing on and are surprisingly comfy for pootling - you can get the 18way adaptive jobbies but I didn't like them as much.

The Carbon Ceramics are fantastic. There is no overheating of the tranny on track. You can stay out all day without fade or shagging the discs and pads and then pootle home with no fuss. (as long as your tyres are intact lol.). You don't have to listen to the pagids squealing like a stuck pig in order to have exemplary braking for both track and road.
The turning circle is so much less with rws and so maneuverability is noticably better.

You can get ar*e action and four wheel drift on track easier if that's your bag. I don't notice or lament the difference in steering feel. There is less natural understeer and squeal than having the lump up front - but both, driven the way that suits each can be rewarding.

The GTR gets more positive attention - although in race yellow we get plenty of positive notice. (not just the w*nker signs from others because you're driving a pork lol)

The pork does 28 mpg when pootling - yes really.

Not being funny but if you're pushed for cash and can't live with the depreciation it should make any decision easy. It will likely be this that swings it as the driving, owning and using proposition is no better in a GTR than the pork - probably the reverse actually.

The GTR experience is/was exellent value for money and one that you have to have to appreciate that it can actually live with (and exceed) many exotica performance for a fraction of the price. The community is good too and the tuners really know how to extract the best out of the cars.

I don't like it that the fezza etc crews look down their noses at the GTR's and many pork/fezza owners really do have a sense of superiority but have no idea what they're up against when they meet and get spanked by a GTR lol.

Long story and it underpins it's different strokes for different folks and their circumstances. I really enjoyed the GTR, amn delighted to have gone through the journey with one, but the porker is better in most of the ways that matter to me now.

The Pork is not 2x "better" in any area, but it is 2x more expensive, not to run, but to buy and depreciate. 
but it's not as simple as deciding the man math that way I'm afraid - if you did you'd be in a Golf R or focus RS.


Excommunication incoming?


----------



## Jasonkkl (Jul 19, 2016)

Hey all. thank you so much for all your replies it's been a huge help and I have decided to go ahead with the gtr. My delivery date is around mid Jan getting a prestige black with red interior can't wait


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

Jasonkkl said:


> Hey all. thank you so much for all your replies it's been a huge help and I have decided to go ahead with the gtr. My delivery date is around mid Jan getting a prestige black with red interior can't wait


Hope you enjoy it ... sure you will :thumbsup:


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Lovely combination!


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

That 996 turbo is fugly thats why lol I'd get more attention in my smart car.


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

Jasonkkl said:


> Hey all. thank you so much for all your replies it's been a huge help and I have decided to go ahead with the gtr. My delivery date is around mid Jan getting a prestige black with red interior can't wait


Fantastic, good for you - I'm sure you'll be impressed.
You never said what you are coming from?


----------

